# Creeper Weed



## ShecallshimThor (Apr 21, 2009)

ok so my girl friend said she used to smoke "creeper weed" but she doesnt know what it was 
i think its texeda timewarp but i dont know so...
if your not familar with this trait 
you smoke a joint then are like hey where is the stone? then 5-10 mins later your like holy *edit* there it is
What strains have you come across with with the creeper effect?


----------



## Newbud (Apr 21, 2009)

Dunno if i can come up with names or strains cos most of it will have being street weed but theres loads of creepy weeds about.
I love it cos you keep hammering away and then it hammers you lol
Suppose if you look at seed bank seed descriptions a lot of them should tell you the kind of stone


----------



## monkey5 (May 2, 2009)

SheCallsHimThor, Reefermans Kodak Gold is an IBL and creeper weed too. Very good for outdoor as well as indoor,too . check it out !!! monkey5


----------



## Terminal Head Clearance (May 2, 2009)

Alcapoco Gold  Red Bud

We smoke some of that and thought it it was ****. garbage.

drove down the road a while with the Coal Union Boys try to catch up with us ... then we crossed the county line

talk about heart racing creeper

after the trip you 

go woh

Hey we just took a piss on the fence .. couple beers go long way

we didn't knw it was union


----------



## Terminal Head Clearance (May 2, 2009)

im growing it now ..... Im smoking it


twists your mind

roll this up tight and smoke out the oil


----------



## DaddyLove (May 2, 2009)

I hit a small joint of a purple kush crossed with some other type of weed. this was my first time ever trying marijuana and in 10 minutes it hit like me woah!  a buzz just started ringing in my ear and then i was stoned. wow it was good.


----------



## thedonofchronic (May 2, 2009)

wierd posts...
but yeah ive heard of creeper weed.
used to hear about it when i was young, didnt know
strains just weed was weed. But sometimes we had weed
that had a delayed stoned, dunno if its a specific strain or what
and we both are from canada so


----------



## ShecallshimThor (May 2, 2009)

ya around here the best creeper is texeda timewarp but its kinda hard to find and she was living elsewhere when she had it


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (May 5, 2009)

whitewidow is a creeper strain


----------



## Sir_Tokie (May 5, 2009)

I think the "creeper weed" concept has more to do with maturity of the plant when harvested than anything else. Also strain of the plant, if a plant has a mix of mature trichs in the buds it will digest into your system at a slower rate 1st the less mature trich will enter, then the more mature tichs will follow and then you get your high on. Not like smoking a plant that has reached full maturity. When smoked then instant stoned. JMO...take care..


----------



## zipflip (May 5, 2009)

i had a bag soem commercial shwag fall into my lap tonite an when i got to pik the beans out it i thought myself this was crap. i mean looked all shaky and a real dark dark green. but holy hek it stank somethin sour skunky.
my buddy told me it was some crazy stuff. 2 hits an ya mind feels scrambled. i thought watever. so i got to firin up a bowl earlier and took 3 hits.... nothin worth writin home about.. so i took couple more. an lit a cigarrette and before i was done wit my cigarrette i was so darn high it was flippin miserable. all noid and bein super quiet as if i was tryin to hide from someone. LOL. 
it tastes so much like that taste ya have in ya bak ya throat after good hit of some hash. and kinda smelled hashy even . stickier'n all hek .
but looked like norml crap commercial brik but was some the bet **** i puffed in long time. buzz wize anyway. 
i didnt like the way it came runnin bak after me an kikd me in the hiny tho. gonna take 2 an sit it a bit next time only lol.
hence creeper. 
i think its not so much a strain that makes it "creeper" but more in the way its cured how ripe and wat stage of the harvest window etc etc... that determines the buzz. 
i couldnt get a picture of it but i looked at a chunk this brik bud under my pocket scope an man for amber trich's andall of it looks liek its got a clear film of sort coatin it all like enamel coatin or somethin. lol hek idk i'm very very hi right now. an saw this creeper thread after i was just experiencin a creep myself lol.
come on now. tell me i aint the only one who gets some actual killer brik bud now an then.. spite how it looks it tastes decent.


----------



## Rockster (May 5, 2009)

Sir_Tokie said:
			
		

> I think the "creeper weed" concept has more to do with maturity of the plant when harvested than anything else. Also strain of the plant, if a plant has a mix of mature trichs in the buds it will digest into your system at a slower rate 1st the less mature trich will enter, then the more mature tichs will follow and then you get your high on. Not like smoking a plant that has reached full maturity. When smoked then instant stoned. JMO...take care..



It is actually to do with the onset of the high.You are sitting with your mates smoking and someone usually pipes up,'hey,thats a bit of a creeper' when he suddenly realises how stoned he is.


----------



## Sir_Tokie (May 5, 2009)

Rockster said:
			
		

> It is actually to do with the onset of the high.You are sitting with your mates smoking and someone usually pipes up,'hey,thats a bit of a creeper' when he suddenly realises how stoned he is.


You know that makes more sence than what I came up with. But I have never expierenced the creeper weed effect before, either I got high or I did'nt. Just thought it may of been the way some of our bodies digest the THC...take care..


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (May 5, 2009)

Sir_Tokie said:
			
		

> You know that makes more sence than what I came up with. But I have never expierenced the creeper weed effect before, either I got high or I did'nt. Just thought it may of been the way some of our bodies digest the THC...take care..


 
the ww i smoked had ambers everywhere and i was checking out the bud thinking this chits lame the usual with me now n days but 5 minutes passed and i was hiiiiiigh...


----------



## meds4me (May 6, 2009)

some purple kush that i grew last time was that way and some people even bitched 'cause "now im so damed high im in bed ...lol"


----------



## smokin427 (May 7, 2009)

the first time i smoked weed, i swear to god i took 10 hits without feeling anything....i had smoked hukahs before so I knew how to inhale.....about 10 minutes later i figured i wasn't going to get high and then it *EDIT* HIT ME!! It was so intense.....


----------



## zipflip (May 7, 2009)

smokin427 said:
			
		

> the first time i smoked weed, i swear to god i took 10 hits without feeling anything....i had smoked hukahs before so I knew how to inhale.....about 10 minutes later i figured i wasn't going to get high and then it ******* HIT ME!! It was so intense.....


 
there's nothin like the first time, is tehre? ....


----------



## smokin427 (May 8, 2009)

im tempted to stop for like a few months and then smoke the biggest bowl ever


----------



## zipflip (May 8, 2009)

even when i go witout for just couple days an when i  finally burn one after 2 days its much more intense than when i keep wit my "toke here, toke there... deal thruout my days. i'm sure you all herd the term to "drink yaelf sober" ?
 same wit me. when i smoke nonstip wheni go out campin, by bout the 2nd day it dont even phase me hardly anymore lol.


----------



## Terminal Head Clearance (May 9, 2009)

I never noticed a tolearance. I smoke good bud but only a couple tokes at time over hours so.. maybe 1 joint a day every other day.

Depending on what I'm doing. If I'm working outside in the garden drinking a beer or 12 I might smoke 2 and hit a pipe later.


----------



## zipflip (May 9, 2009)

take 2-3 tokes every half hour/or hour or so every day all day an i bet you'll lost the intensity of the buzz overall.  JMO or atleast wat i've noticed wit my own self. i have made a whole 1/8 oz stretch me a whole week an onle one bowl aday  1/2in the afternoon and the rest before bed an every buzz felt awesome. like even the stuff i got i posted pik of above in thread im on bout an eighth left now. i loved it so much i been smokin the hell out it and now its like i been eatin steak for dinner all week an now i got butter toast lol


----------



## Terminal Head Clearance (May 16, 2009)

My brother used to be a big toker. He gets an ounce and he don't stop smoking till its gone. 

Me I prefer to savor the smoke for sunnys days on a mountainside sitting on a rock looking down a river valley with a 2 bottles of Riunite Red wine.


----------



## Terminal Head Clearance (May 18, 2009)

DaddyLove said:
			
		

> I hit a small joint of a purple kush crossed with some other type of weed. this was my first time ever trying marijuana and in 10 minutes it hit like me woah! a buzz just started ringing in my ear and then i was stoned. wow it was good.



you saying this first time you ever got high and your posting on a reefer website?

by coincindence

woah lol sorry,, im time warped

just smoked a pipe


----------

